# Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm having a hard time deciding on a color for my soon to be purchased T-Reg V8. Would truly appreciate it if those with digital cameras could post some exterior photos as the press photos have been limited to Silver, Black and Blue.
TIA


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

The best color for the touareg IMO is Reed Green. Very stealthy, very stylish, and the green tint (comes on all toauregs) happens to match the paint very well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Don't listen to S4. His car is so cammo down there in green FL that he will probably get hit by some old lady driving her Caddy. Try on Blue Silver. It will also help hide the Northeast dirt. Sorry if the photo is a bit dark. It was taken on a rainy evening last week.


----------



## hartmaw (Jun 26, 2003)

Black is Great! Put I like the Reed Green, Blue Silver, Reflex Silver, Offroad Grey, and the Shadow Blue they are all AWESOME.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (hartmaw)*

Well, I'm pretty bummed... My wife likes the 'gold' the best. I think it blows.. but the 'reg will be hers so I can't complain.
BUT here in Eugene, OR we only got two V6s - no V8 to test!! She and I are pretty set on waiting for the V10TDI but we'd like to at least drive the V8X to see if its really worth waiting for the V10.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Here are some photos of my first 2004 VW Touareg V8 off-road experience
http://www.kaml.com/album/2004...w.htm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Here are some photos of my first 2004 VW Touareg V8 off-road experience
http://www.kaml.com/album/2004...w.htm

Love the 3 wheel shot from the back. Mighty clean underside. Hope you get some rain soon so you can play in mud. Looks like a V8/PPS so I assume you have the air suspension and cranked it up all the way.


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Love the 3 wheel shot from the back.

That looks cool, but it's always better to keep the wheels planted on the ground when off road. That's the one (and only, I guess) advantage of a live axle as shown by this XJ








It's all about articulation!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (B12Teuton)*

True. But imagine the ride on the highway doing 100 mph! You would feel more comfortable with that thing on a trailer behind the Touareg than in it at that speed.


----------



## KarlZuni (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Ted; 
Look through this forum and you will find plenty of photos of Reed Green, Blue Silver, Silver, and Black. Look at the Gallery on this web site for Reed Green, and Off Road Grey. I thought long ago someone posted Wheat Beige photos but I can't find them. Have not seen white anywhere. Have only seen Red in the showroom. A nice red if you like red. Also a lot of photos on the http://www.germancarfans.com website.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Don't listen to S4. His car is so cammo down there in green FL that he will probably get hit by some old lady driving her Caddy. Try on Blue Silver. It will also help hide the Northeast dirt. Sorry if the photo is a bit dark. It was taken on a rainy evening last week.









Which wheels are those?? Are they the 19s or the standard 18s?
Ted


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Standard 18" V8 wheels. S4 has the optional 19" wheels.


----------



## DukeUsul (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*

Here's my offroad grey.


----------



## Golf R32 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (S4inSoFla)*

S4: Wow! You have the Touareg I want!
The Reed Green/Beige is gorgeous. I'm going to the local VW dealer tomorrow to (hopefully) test drive the V8.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Golf R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf R32* »_S4: Wow! You have the Touareg I want!
The Reed Green/Beige is gorgeous. I'm going to the local VW dealer tomorrow to (hopefully) test drive the V8.

Agreed.
Grey leather would probably be nice with it, too.
But they all look nice, I'm jealous of all of you.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (wkaml)*

Some more new pics @ http://www.kaml.com/album/2004...w.htm


----------



## NBTouareg (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Nobody has mentioned Venetian Green? The Dark Green is very classy...and matches the Green Tint perfectly too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd post some pics...but the ones I have now are in the shade so it's hard to see. I'll take some more when I get back home.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (NBTouareg)*

Yes, please post a pic of a venetian green one. My wife is oogling over a V. Green w/ beige interior and I haven't seen one anywhere yet!


----------



## NBTouareg (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Stuart_MI)*

Well...until I get back...here are a couple pics of the vehicle. It's kind of hard to see the color, but the closeup shots of the interior show the green really well. I think the green and grey is a great combination.
This link will take you to those pics...
http://www.shutterfly.com/osi....60524


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (NBTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBTouareg* »_Well...until I get back...here are a couple pics of the vehicle. It's kind of hard to see the color, but the closeup shots of the interior show the green really well. I think the green and grey is a great combination.


Your car is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that color combination. Congrats on it!!!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (NBTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBTouareg* »_This link will take you to those pics...
http://www.shutterfly.com/osi....60524


Really nice pictures and CAR! Thanks! 
Could you do me a big favor and make a picture of your driver's seat where you can see the bottom carpet portion (footing) on the side where the memory buttons are? I'd like to see if your front panel of the fotting matches up nicely with the side again.
Thank you!


----------



## aaeaulpa (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (wkaml)*

































This was same color combo of touareg on display at NY auto show back in January. I think its great


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*

blue silver looks incredible. didnt really think so much of it in the pictures but seeing it at the dealer made me change my mind. me and my wife saw it and knew that was the color we wanted.


----------



## NBTouareg (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
Could you do me a big favor and make a picture of your driver's seat where you can see the bottom carpet portion (footing) on the side where the memory buttons are? I'd like to see if your front panel of the fotting matches up nicely with the side again.
Thank you!

Once I get back home...I'd be happy to do that for you. Right now...stuck in the middle of nowhere. Lousy military.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Here you go...


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

Anyone with Shadow Blue or White exterior?
Are these supposed to be rare, special order or just unpopular colors?


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

This is my new Black V8. My second choice was a Venitian Green with Pure Beige. Rather then the Gray/Pewter carpet and moulding that comes with Teak interior, the Pure Beige has mocha/milk chocolate trim. It really was a pretty car. But somehow the black with shining chrome just whispered to me.
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289370189


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (aaeaulpa)*

NIce, I love the teak, I went with the reed green and there was no teak available. NIce


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Pandaman)*

Chester, Nice! 
















Like the chrome grill, all other V8s I've seen were not chrome. Was this special order?


_Modified by lazzerj at 3:49 PM 8-19-2003_


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is a nice looking color...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

Special order! That's a good one







No, just luck of the draw. They probably ran out of the regular grills in Slovakia or maybe one of the workers mixed up the grill with a V10 that was next in line to be produced. 
Some poor guy in Germany who waited for months for his V10 now has a V8 grill and boy is he PISSED!


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*

Yes, I guess it was luck of the draw. I also have rear hatch assist and rear sunshades. All the chome really sets off the black. The only tink I really don't like is how the front license plates look... Guess I need to get a chrome farme for it...


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Pandaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pandaman* »_The only tink I really don't like is how the front license plates look... Guess I need to get a chrome farme for it...









Just keep'em off... cops will be too busy looking at your car anyway...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

Too bad the pictures are so blue looking.


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (spockcat)*

Rudimus' ride...


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

here is mine...... venetian green/teak
















keyless go, rear diff, air suspension....








wood steering wheel....








4C climate....








o btw, it's a V6 !


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cyberdog)*

Pretty cool, hope they could do this with the US spec. Like the 4CC and the wood steering wheel. Pretty classy looking.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

yes, but my wife prefers leather steering wheel better, she said her rings always hitting on the wood which is very annoying for her


----------



## NBTouareg (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

I think the colorado red looks awesome, but I chose the venetian green / grey interior combo myself.


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cyberdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberdog* »_yes, but my wife prefers leather steering wheel better, she said her rings always hitting on the wood which is very annoying for her









When we buy our V6, wanna trade steering wheels?


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazzerj* »_
When we buy our V6, wanna trade steering wheels?









hehe..... no thx !! i like it just the way...


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cyberdog)*

I knew there was another gallery thread somewhere - moderators, feel free to combine the thread I started with this one. 
Shadow Blue V8 pix:


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (gnosys)*

gnosys,
Do you have an all chrome upper grill? I can hardly tell...


_Modified by lazzerj at 3:52 PM 8-25-2003_


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (lazzerj)*

Well, it's a chrome surround inside the upper and lower ovals, if that's the full treatment. Not sure.


----------



## mjb2333 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Offroad Grey/ Teak*


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Chuck Cheeze)*

Chuck you park like me......well sort of.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cyberdog)*

Hey Dog, I WANT THAT WOOD STEERING WHEEL!! NICE!! Is it also heated??


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cyberdog)*

swap steering wheels, I like the wood????


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_Hey Dog, I WANT THAT WOOD STEERING WHEEL!! NICE!! Is it also heated??









thx, i don't think it's heated as we don't have the winter package available here since the coldest day in winter only gets to around 10 degree C ! but yes, the wood steering wheel is very nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

add you pictures and information to the http://www.touaregcentral.com webiste!
http://www.touaregcentral.com/touaregistry_add.asp


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

I wish this one was mine, and not for the color:








It is for what is under the hood:


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, those could be the new 20" BBS, although they don't look like the RXIIs that the 20" are based upon. NICE THOUGH. However, having just sold some really sweet BBS RC's that were on my S4, I know how much attention those wheels draw to the car. While it's sometimes nice, sometimes it's not so nice to have the car stand out so much. I think I'll stick with the stock 19".


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

like the double chrome exhaust...what do you think, are these just chrome tips?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

The muffler behind the bumper looks stock. These are just tips in my opinion.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

those are the type of wheels im looking at. they look like 22's though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bmw-vw)*

Well the company's website said they offered 20s and 22s, so you might be right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bmw-vw)*

A few more from the same company:


































_Modified by spockcat at 10:48 AM 8-28-2003_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
BBS lists a 10.5"x 21" also that will fit the Treg; it's the RXIIs:








That new wheel, although I've seen it in their printed catalogue as a 22" is not listed on their web site at all??

_Modified by Ted K at 11:50 AM 8-28-2003_


_Modified by Ted K at 11:50 AM 8-28-2003_


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

spockcat,
what company makes those wheels???? can you post a link to their website.
thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bmw-vw)*

http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de 
The company was posted in another thread today. I just dug a bit deeper into the website.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

thanks spockcat.
the only problem i see with getting aftermarket wheels is being able to retain the air pressure monitor. i remember reading that it can be transfered to the new wheels but can anyone confirm this.


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (bmw-vw)*

Don't know what system VW uses, but Corvette has had TPM for years and people adapt them to all kinds of after-market wheels - no problemo!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (gnosys)*

Senders are at the valve stem. A complete set costs about $800 according to the parts department at my dealer. So if you want two sets of wheels/tires, both with TPM, add $800 to the cost of the second set.


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*








Yikers!
Them's pricey. When I ordered four new wheels for the Vette, the sensors only added about 250 to the total.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de 
The company was posted in another thread today. I just dug a bit deeper into the website.

Spockcat, they definitely look like a take-off on BBS style rims, however, guess it's a different company.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

I think they are as nice or even nicer looking than the BBS wheels.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think they are as nice or even nicer looking than the BBS wheels.

Agreed, a nice deep, flat, polished dish. The question is though are they as high quality as BBS? Never heard of the manufacturer before.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Back ON TOPIC for a second...*

Hi all,
Thanks for all the great information over the past 3 weeks that I've been monitoring. We bought a new V8 PPS last wednesday and just took it out to our land near Hartland, MI. Here is a linke to a photo album I threw together. So many pictures up, but seems like the cars are all too clean and always in a drive way







. Here are some pics from out in the wild.
http://homepage.mac.com/bloose/PhotoAlbum7.html
Regarding some people's complaints regarding the NAV system: The dirt road you see is off of another dirt road and I was still able to punch in my city, street, and address and navigate to it. The road is about 2 years old.
Oh, and before I go, if you look at the pictures, the dog is a Vizsla named Amber. (EVERYONE asks! Now I have another toy that everyone asks about.)


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (bloose)*

HA !! another VW owner and Mac user........ i think VW and Apple were meant to be together....... both very user friendly and usually love at first sight !! not to mention the NB and iPods are doing a promotion and all VW ads on both vw.com and volkswagen.de site use quick time and of course, Steve Job sold his VW Bus to start Apple in the first place......
sorry i was way off topic but i just like to say i love both VW and Apple !!!


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (cyberdog) Back OFF TOPIC*

I don't just like/use Macs, Steve signs my paycheck.








New iMacs and iPods (20/40GB models) today!


_Modified by bloose at 11:03 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (cyberdog) Back OFF TOPIC (bloose)*

Just got my on order 30Gb iPod upgraded to the 40Gb model, at no extra costs!







Thank you Apple...now I only need my ordered Touareg to arrive, and the AUX cable!!! ...oops, we also need to fly to the States..as I am stuck in the Netherlands till the beginning of December










_Modified by nbakker at 4:14 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*More Pictures (Ross-Tech's Black w/ Beige)*










More here:
http://www.ross-tech.net/andy/touareg/


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (cyberdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberdog* »_HA !! another VW owner and Mac user........ i think VW and Apple were meant to be together....... both very user friendly and usually love at first sight !! not to mention the NB and iPods are doing a promotion and all VW ads on both vw.com and volkswagen.de site use quick time and of course, Steve Job sold his VW Bus to start Apple in the first place......
sorry i was way off topic but i just like to say i love both VW and Apple !!!









kum ba ya, oh lord, kum ba ya


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: MAC ATTACK (SWheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SWheat* »_
kum ba ya, oh lord, kum ba ya

















EVEN I, can't top that one!


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (SWheat)*








Pretty good one!
Please don't tell me that, now that I own a VW again (last one was an '87 Jetta), I've got to let my hair grow out, start listening to my old Peter, Paul, and Mary albums, and dispose of all the shaving instruments in the house!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

Yes I'm a Mac user too, not only that..... Steve Jobs is helping me pay for my Touareg..LOL, he signs my checks too.
I'm still waiting for the Griffin iTrip for the new iPod to ship, meanwhile... can't listen to iPod in my car.
Here is my car
Bluesilver V8, Navi, Xenon, Convinence Package.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (cyberdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberdog* »_sorry i was way off topic but i just like to say i love both VW and Apple !!!









I've owned Mac's since I was 8 with a original 128k, and a Lisa!















VW's since my '69 Ghia, and the latest my '04 T-reg that I bought Saturday!


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (passatrcr)*

OK..off topic, but I couldn't resist...
If Apple and VW are kindred spirits, then what's the autoworld equivalent of Microsoft?


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (T-Rageous)*

You're just ASKING for a flame war!







, therefore I will politely refuse to say "Yugo" and just keep that to myself.


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

Here she is..

http://homepage.mac.com/sudoshi/PhotoAlbum5.html


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (GreatWideOpen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreatWideOpen* »_Here she is..
http://homepage.mac.com/sudoshi/PhotoAlbum5.html

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. 
One correction though: Your headline should read "Der Neue Touareg" - notice the additional 'e' after 'Neu'. In general, 'neu' always should be lower case, but since it is a headline, you have some choice there. It's fine either way.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (GreatWideOpen)*

GreatWideOpen,
Congrats on choosing the best color combo







(for On-road driving), great pics. My second favorite would be the Off-Road Grey with Teak. Beautiful car to go with the beautiful home/lot. Welcome aboard.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: (GreatWideOpen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreatWideOpen* »_Here she is..

http://homepage.mac.com/sudoshi/PhotoAlbum5.html

Awesome car, and cute kid! Congrats!


----------



## forefront (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (Ted K)*

My V8 Wheat Beige / Beige. Shot these picture at night. Did not come out very well. Will post some better pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Back ON TOPIC for a second... (T-Rageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Rageous* »_OK..off topic, but I couldn't resist...
If Apple and VW are kindred spirits, then what's the autoworld equivalent of Microsoft?

Interesting question, but I would have to question the logic of VW = Apple. With VW's foul reputation for service and reliability, it may be that VW is more like Microsoft than Apple. That is unless Apple = Microsoft + style.
Having made such comparisons, it is worth noting that I haven't sufferred any of the typical VW reliability problems on any of my 4 VWs.


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Thanks! I will fix that.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: More Pictures (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_









More here:
http://www.ross-tech.net/andy/touareg/

Where is the DO NOT TOUCH WET PAINT sign??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (eggyacid)*

Eggyacid,
Nice pictures. Is your interior Gray or Antharcite?
Thanks,
cprauto


_Modified by cprauto at 1:45 AM 9-13-2003_


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_I'm still waiting for the Griffin iTrip for the new iPod to ship, meanwhile... can't listen to iPod in my car.

Check out a post from Spockcat about the AUX cable, get that instead of the iTrip. I will get the (new) iTrip just because it's handy in rentals, and if I take the Subaru... If you run in to Steve, thank him for upgrading my 30Gb order to a 40Gb...SWEET!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Could folks please post real world photos of their T-Regs (cprauto)*

Thanks....
it is Antharcite interior...
I was gonna go with offroad gray with teak but figure in TX, I should probably go with lighter color.
I like iTrip because I can take it to any car I want, I can jump into my passat and still ue it








Jeff


----------

